# Safe liveaboard for single young female



## Serafina56 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello I bought my sailboat almost 2 years ago I got the slip with it for only 28 months so I'm needing to know where is a safe spot to rent a space I work in Seattle mostly but also go to silverdale gig harbor Tacoma and on occasion Bremerton is there any nice liveaboard spots still open?


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

There are a lot of vacancies in local marinas right now, though probably not many liveaboards. I assume you've already checked with Shilshole, Elliot Bay, and the big marinas on the ship canal and Lake Union?


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

Come to Friday Harbor  safe beautiful and cheap.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Gig harbor is safest. But I second friday harbor.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

There are several spaces in the bremerton marina and it has good services also right next to the state ferry terminal to Seattle


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

We loved Friday Harbor; small town safe, no locking gates. Quiet. Great people and terrific harbor staff.

Shilshole is big city convenient and has excellent security with locking gates at each dock but the trains run just across the street and are noisy and dirty. Don't be alarmed by the occasional gunshot from the beach park next to the marina.


----------



## mrhoneydew (May 1, 2008)

First... best of luck finding liveaboard in and around Seattle. Development and Urban Planning in their infinite wisdom are cracking down on liveaboards and squeezing them out while allowing the whole city to be torn down and turned into giant new buildings with $2000/mo studio apartments, thus making living in the city nearly impossible for regular people soon. /rant That said, there might be a spot at Lake Union Waterworks on North Lake Union... though not specifically liveaboard. Marina is small, quiet, and convenient.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Seattle isn't cracking down on liveaboards, that is a very incorrect statement.

They are considering passing regulations that would make new house barges illegal by defining liveaboard requirements that require the boat being lived on to function as a real boat.

This doesn't affect floating homes (the ones that are tied into city sewer and which aren't designed to move) or liveaboards on sail or motor boats. It only affects ones like this:









That is currently legally classified as a boat (which is why it has the big outboard), but is clearly not meant to actually leave the dock. This classification allows allows them to dump grey water directly into the lake (like a boat) and be built like a house with dishwashers, washing machines, and showers all dumping directly into the lake. The one above would most likely to be grandfathered in, they just wouldn't allow new homes like that to be built.

From what I've read the homes that would become illegal have been illegal since 1990, it's just that no one has really been checking.

Here is a decent article:
Some floating homes could be in jeopardy with updated shoreline regulations | Local News | The Seattle Times


----------



## n8kraft (Dec 31, 2009)

How far are you willing to go from Seattle? The Port of Everett Marina has nice new docks, gates and liveaboards. My friends, Jill and Barret live up there and we felt safe and secure there. Port of Everett - Marina


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

You have the boat that is that hard part. Now get out of the city and find a new home in the islands, its what boating is all about, life is too short


----------

